# 1st Morels up in Henry County 4-19-2014



## chapman two step (Apr 19, 2014)

Spring showed up today! I have been hunting for the past two days with only a few reds to show for it. Last night a touch of rain and our first night above 50+ degrees in a week, high today 73 degrees. Found 12 white morels, only 2 inches tall. Left 6 more to watch them grow. Ash trees we the key today. Background here - May Apples up 8 days ago, Red bud trees blooming 5 days ago, Apple trees blooming 2 days ago, snakes out 2 days ago and dandelions with seeding heads on them yesterday. This morning the lily's started blooming, drove by the same house yesterday and no blooms. Box turtles came out of hibernation today, saw two different box turtles, with dirt on their shell, within two feet of where they spent the winter. Been doing this for 30 plus years and mother nature always teaches me something new each year. This year is the lily's blooming is a new twist for the correct soil temp. Hope this will help someone out there to learn how and when to find a most delicious item in mother nature's bounty. Remember, when you see one, never take more than 2 steps without looking closely! Have pic's will try to load tonight.


----------

